# Como elegir el varistor correcto ?



## ilion (May 8, 2012)

Hola, estoy empezando en esto de la electronica y por mucho que e intentado saber como
elegir el varistor adecuado para un circuito no consigo entender como se hace de una manera correcta.
He releido infinidad de veces la explicacion de http://www.ifent.org/lecciones/varistores/
referencia del mismo en wikipedia y todo post que e encontrado por la web, pero nada soy muy zoquete y no le acabo de encontrar el tranquillo, quizas por no encontrar ningun ejemplo practico, tipo: para este circuito este es el modelo correcto, y sobre todo y mas importante, por esta razon.
La cuestion y por no aburrir es que me gustaria realizar el circuito con tiras de leds expuesto en http://inventable.eu/2011/12/19/tiras-del-leds-con-220v/ pero añadiendole una tira mas por ser el voltaje en españa de 230 v rms ( esto ultimo no se si seria lo mas correcto), me gustaria ponerle un varistor para proteger el circuito un poco pero me pierdo cuando veo las caracteristicas tecnicas de diferentes modelos. no se si tengo que elegir uno de 230v rms o hay que sobredimensionarlo pues entre tanta explicacion leida me a parecido entender que si trabaja muy al limite se estropearia.
Si alguien me pudiera dar alguna luz sobre el tema le estare muy agradecido.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 8, 2012)

Un varistor es un elemento que se pone en corto-circuito cuando se excede el voltaje de operacion especificado, asi que en la medida de lo posible estos elementos NO DEBEN sobredimensionarse, habra ocasiones donde no encuentras el valor comercial adecuado, asi que tendras que decidir que conviene mas, usar el valor comercial proximo mas bajo o mas alto..

Por otro lado tambien debes considerar la energia disipada por el varistor... esta dependera de las caracteristicas electricas de tu circuito y de que tan grandes son los transitorios que esperas.... desafortunadamente no se puede calcular completamente y en la mayoria de los casos se deben hacer aproximaciones 

Finalmente y muy importante es que sepas que un varistor SE VA DEGRADANDO con el paso del tiempo, y llegara un momento donde se pondrá en corto definitivamente, por lo que siempre debes acompañar tu aplicacion de un fusible


----------



## ilion (May 9, 2012)

Hola,gracias por tu respuesta, 
Todo eso lo entiendo perfectamente, lo que no acabo de entender es si por ejemplo, quiero proteger el circuito antes mencionado, Consum0 230V rms 5,5W de potencia.
Que es mas conveniente poner el V230LA40 que trabaja a 230Vrms o como es la misma tension que da la red saltaria enseguira y tendria que poner por ejemplo el S05K250 que trabaja a 250Vrms, vamos como los fusibles si tu circuito consume 1A el fusible debe ser un poco mayor para no fundirlo por fatiga, de ahi es lo  me refereria a que si habia que sobredimensionarlo.

CODIGO TENSION 
(V)TENSION (V)@1mA TENSION DE CLAMPING (V) ENERGIA (J) AMPERES (A) DIAMETRO (mm POTENCIA (mW) 
VRMS VDC MIN MAX 

V230LA4  230 300 324 396 595 20 1200 7 250 
V230LA10  230 300 324 396 595 35 2500 10 400 
V230LA20  230 300 324 396 595 70 4500 14 600 
V230LA40  230 300 324 396 595 120 6500 20 1000 
S05K250  250 320 351 429 650 8.2 400 5 100


----------



## Chico3001 (May 9, 2012)

Ese es el tipo de decisiones que solo tu puedes tomar.... algunas veces el circuito soporta una sobretension y el dispositivo de proteccion se puede sobredimensionar, pero en otras los limites son mas criticos y el elemento de proteccion debe ser justo

Tu como diseñador debes estar al pendiente del ambiente donde sera usado el circuito.... si en la zona donde lo vas a colocar la corriente electrica es muy estable entonces puedes poner el de 230V, pero si sabes que existen variaciones en la alimentacion entonces coloca el de 250

Recuerda que el varistor protege contra transitorios, no contra sobrevoltajes, o dicho de otro modo, el varistor esta hecho para cortar espigas de voltajes elevados pero con duraciones muy cortas...., y NO te sirve para sobrevoltajes que van a durar varios segundos....


----------



## fernandob (May 9, 2012)

hola , disculpen , yo nunca use varistores, pero les dire un par de cosillas.
(primero por lo que leo:



Chico3001 dijo:


> Un varistor es un elemento que se pone en corto-circuito cuando se excede el voltaje de operacion especificado, asi que en la medida de lo posible estos elementos .......................



1 --- queres proteger ESE circuito que pusiste el enlace .
bueno, pues primero que nada tendrias que preguntarte si es necesario.
pones un grupo de tiras de leds en serie, cada tira tiene su resistencia, no ??? 

pues que un 20 % de sobretension , o sea en vez de 220v tienes 264v , que crees que pasara ?? 
a los leds.
algo tragico ??

antes deberias de preocuparte por tu pc o por tu LCD o por cualquier otro aparato de tu casa.

2 ---- PRUEBAS........1.
_





ilion dijo:


> me gustaria realizar el circuito con tiras de leds expuesto en http://inventable.eu/2011/12/19/tiras-del-leds-con-220v/ pero añadiendole una tira mas por ser el voltaje en españa de 230 v rms .



me cacho en diez......la diferencia entre 220v y 230 v.
y si le agregas una tira mas de leds pues en cada tira caera menos tension.
y si le agregas 2 tiras mas ?? 
solo es probar, bajara mucho la luz ?? 
te sera util ?
por que cada tira mas que le agregas es menos tension en cada tira, ergo:
cuando haya una sobretension se distribuira entre todos los elementos de esa SERIE y nada les pasara, por que soportan tranqui eso.

0..... la primera, que tendria que haber dicho:
una hojita de datos ?? de esas tiras ?? 


3 --  mas PRUEBAS.

no quiero ponerle mas tiras, por que donde las pondre no me entra, pues, que corriente tiene eso ??  que esta en serie .
que contexto tengo por ahi ?? 
por que quizas y solo quizas un varistor estaria mas protejidillo si hay una R. en serie , y el fuse claro esta .
la cual atenua apenas pero tambien frena el corto de el varistor.

4 -- COPY  on .
que hacen los otros ?? 
esas lamparas que usan tiras de leds , abriste alguna ?? 
que usan ??
si usan algo .



DE NUEVO :
para mi un varistor es bastante mas que bastante al pepe.
*queres larga vida util ??* una tira mas en serie.

*te importa proteger de sobretensiones ???* 
mira primero el resto de el gallinero, por que estas gastando polvora en chimangos.

queres aprender de varistores ?? 
hace asi:
fijate que tensiones conseguis vos facil, si tenes algun trafo o algo .
compra varistores de esos valores y ponete a probar /jugar.

un saludo


----------



## ilion (May 10, 2012)

Muchas gracias por  vuestras respuestas me habeis aclarado mucho mis dudas,
pues al hacerme ver que no tenia el problema bien enfocado no sabia darme yo mismo una respuesta.

Para fernandob: me a encantado tu enseñanza rollito House, cuando le saca los colores a su equipo,
me gusta saber que me queda tanto por aprender, que buenos ratos me esperan.
Saludos


----------



## 7jua (Oct 17, 2012)

hola, como estan?vi que estan con el tema de varistores, y quiero aprender, donde puedo encontrar un tutorial, que me enseñe lo necesario para poder comprenderlos y armar circuitos, gracias


----------



## glew (Mar 16, 2013)

Hola les hago una consulta, se me quemo un varistor con el sifuiente codigo 14D301K, lo poco que encuentro en mi ciudad es el siguiente modelo el 14D471K.

Por lo que vi de los componentes que hay en la fuente donde se quemo, todos son de 400v por lo qu el 471 que soporta maximo 385v deberia andar bien.

Ahora como no tengo idea de electronica vengo a preguntar si lo puedo remplazar con el 14D471K o mejor seguir buscando.

Gracias


----------



## planton35 (Sep 23, 2014)

¿tengo un cargador de baterias industrial con las siguientes caracteristicas?
Entrada(ac)
480v/12 ampers

salida(vcd)
36 volts
200 ampers

trae unos varistores ala entrada de las fases  en el varistor dice:                                    St4/k150/994b
cual sera su equivalente ya que no lo encuentro gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2014)

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...AooD4Bw&ved=0CAUQ_AUoAA&dpr=1#q=varistor+500v

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...a=X&ei=3JwhVILoGYyfggTvyoHwAQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## ViCtorA (Sep 24, 2014)

La referencia de marcaje que das es algo rara ( no me cuadra el K150).

Para ese tipo de maquina puedes utilizar este varistor (o buscar otro con características similares):

fabricante:        EPCOS (TDK)
ref. fabricante:   B72210S0621K101
marcado:          S10K625

es bastante usual.


----------



## Patazet (Mar 2, 2015)

Hola buenas,

Tengo un problema con la elección de un varistor para proteger un electroiman, es decir, una bobina.

La bobina está alimentada a 110 Vdc y 2,2 A y además tiene 2500 espiras de 0,9 mm el diámetro. No puedo calcular la inductancia porque no tengo la curva B-H del material en el que está arrollada la bobina, que es acero S-275.

Me gustaría saber si con alguno de estos dos varistores la bobina estaría protegida frente a las sobretensiones que se puedan formar en los transitorios durante la conexión y desconexión.

Varistor 1:
Max. work voltage: 670 Vdc
Max. Clamping voltage: 1355 V y 25 A
Rated power: 0,4 W
Energy(10x1000µs): 110 J

Varistor 2:
Max. work voltage: 560 Vdc
Max. Clamping voltage: 1120 V y 25 A
Rated power: 0,4 W
Energy(10x1000µs): 45 J

Además los varistores del tipo 1 son los que aparecen en el circuito de la imagen. Me gustaría saber que es lo que ocurriría durante la desconexión, en qué sentido iría la corriente y quién conduce.

Si alguien me puede ayudar con este tema le estaría muy agradecido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2015)

Fijate que dos díodos trabajan en serie , rectificando media onda y los otros dos (tambien en serie) son los de protección de las tensiones inversas de la bobina , así que la tensión inversa nunca superará los dos volts 

Saludos !


----------



## Patazet (Mar 2, 2015)

Y para qué están los varistores?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2015)

Eso es un puente rectificador , son 4 díodos en una plaqueta o que es ?


----------



## Patazet (Mar 2, 2015)

son 4 diodos y cada uno tiene un varistor en paralelo. es un rectificador de media onda pero no se que función tienen los varistores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2015)

En general les ponen *4 capacitores cerámicos* 

Fotos por favor !


----------



## Patazet (Mar 2, 2015)

Esta es la placa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2015)

Da la impresión que están puestos para protejer los díodos , como se hace con los capacitores cerámicos . . .

No entiendo bien para que el 5º varistor , podrias poner el circuito completo que incluya la bobina ? Tampoco entiendo ese interruptor.

Que es ¿ un freno , un embrague ?


----------



## Patazet (Mar 2, 2015)

Está alimentando una bobina que hace la función de un electroimán pero no conozco la inductancia de la bobina porque no dispongo de la curva B-H del material férrico.


----------



## Patazet (Mar 12, 2015)

Alguien me podría explicar como funcionan los dos varistores en este circuito? He dibujado el circuito equivalente de los varistores y no el simbolo de los varistores.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2015)

algo esta mal en tu dibujo asi como esta el de abajo no funciona esta puenteado, tal vez el puente que dibujaste abajo no va


----------



## Patazet (Mar 12, 2015)

Pues no hay nada mal. El varistor del dibujo está puenteado. Los varistores del dibujo están dentro del rectificador que he comprado. Y dice que hay que puentear los dos contactos del dibujo.

En este otro dibujo tambien hace lo mismo. Puentea el varistor de abajo a la derecha.

Entiendes tu porque?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2015)

Podes subir algunas fotos de lo que compraste?


----------



## Patazet (Mar 12, 2015)

El circuito anterior es esta placa.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2015)

Que cosa digo yo y no tiene capacitore de ecualización? pone una foto por la cara inferior


----------



## Patazet (Mar 12, 2015)

Ahi tienes. Espero que sea lo que me pides.


----------



## Patazet (Mar 27, 2015)

Hola,

Tengo una duda con los datos de un catálogo de varistores.

Tengo el siguiente varistor:

Max. Operating Voltage:
Vrms=420 V
Vdc=520 V

Nominal Voltage at 1mA DC: 680V

Max. Clamping Voltage:
Vp=1120 V
Ip=25A

¿Que significan los tres voltajes?¿Que diferencias hay entre ellos?

Gracias.


----------



## ViCtorA (Mar 27, 2015)

Mira este link: 
http://www.varsi.si/mma_bin.php?id=2007012916350815

lo que no entiendas, pregúntalo.
Saludos


----------



## Patazet (Abr 10, 2015)

Hola,
Tengo estos dos puentes rectificadores y no sé cual de los dos sería mejor para la descarga de una bobina. La bobina iría conectada a los terminales + y - y el interruptor estaría abierto.

La duda la tengo porque no se si es mejor tener solo un varistor o el condensador con los dos varistores en paralelo.

El varistor que está "solo" en el circuito de arriba tiene las siguientes caracteristicas:

Varistor Voltage: 820v
Energy: 110 J
Clamping Voltage: 1355V
Capacity: 120 pF

En cambio en el circuito de abajo cada varistor tiene las siguientes caracteristicas:
Varistor Voltage: 470v
Energy: 23 J
Clamping Voltage: 775V
Capacity: 90 pF

y el condensador:
600 Vac
1600 Vdc
C 10nF

Cual de los dos circuitos descargaría más rápido y porque?Y donde se disiparía la energía que tiene almacenada la bobina?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Robem99 (May 21, 2019)

Hola amigos, quiero usar un varistor para una fuente que proteja al transformador de 15V/3A , ¿ Que varistor recomiendan usar y cómo pedirlo a la hora de comprarlo ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 21, 2019)

Mirá acá:
Eliminando ruidos durante el apagado de equipos de audio


----------

